# Falla en tv Philco 21F29



## janston (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola a todos. Me estoy volviendo loco con este tv. Llegó con el problema de que no funciona, pero se ve una linea blanca horizontal en la pantalla. Después de revisarlo varias veces, me di cuenta de que llegan 55v a la pata 8 del vertical( LA7837) cuando deberían llegar hasta 24 entonces deduzco que el vertical se quemó.
Medí el resto de las tensiones en el flyback:
En la pata de 25v : 40v 
En la pata de 200v : 270v 
En la pata de 123v : 270v 
En la pata de 16,5v : 30v
Me dijeron que debía cambiar los electrolíticos de la fuente, pero antes de eso me mandé la cag*da del siglo jaja. Luego de sacar todos los capacitores, cometí el error de encender el televisor. Acto seguido voló el fusible y el tele no encendió más. Ahora puse capacitores y fusible nuevos y el televisor no enciende. Al medir las tensiones, encuentro una resistencia de 3.3 ohm y 15w (R802)abierta, pero, hasta ahora, nada más con signos de avería. Cambié la R802, pero volvió a quemarse. Al medir de nuevo, veo que le están llegando 465v. 

¿Cuál puede ser el problema? La verdad que me está matando porque no encuentro nada que puede elevar la tensión así.

Me faltó decir que probé la fuente aislada del resto del circuito por si me estaba llegando algún retorno o algo, pero los 465v siguen llegando a la resistencia. 

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola janston,como estas ,por empezar con que estas midiendo el voltage? si como vos decis en la r 802 medis 465v con respecto a la masa no aislada ,es decir la que viene desde el rectificador de entrada,o tenes mas de 220 v de de linea ,o el tester marca mal,bien en ese punto tenes que tener max 300v que es el voltaje de entrada ,es decir los 220 rectificados ,estos 290v a 300v ingresan al trafo t801 y de aqui van al regulador str  59041 pata 3 ,este ci es justamente la fuente swiching que conmuta a t801 ,y que entrega las tensiones aisladas de red para las diferentes etapas ,si se quema esta r es casi seguro que el str esta en corto,habrie que levantar esta pata y ver si se abre el corto,te recomiendo que cualquier prueba que realices con cualquier tv ,la realices conectando una lampara en serie con la linea ,de esta forma evitaras cruentas masacres de componentes jajaja,bueno yo la uso siempre y me ha dado buenos resultados .te adjunto el circuito del tv que siempre es de gran ayuda.

Saludos El Griego.


----------

